# Think Tank > History >  This day in history: Canadians burned down teh White House. :D

## heavenlyboy34

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-...fFgUOBXZs3y.01

*Today We Celebrate the Time Canada Burned Down the White House* *Two hundred years ago today, a 36-year old  America declared war, for the second time, against Great Britain. The  plan was to conquer Canada and wrest North America for the United States  once and for all. But, by pretty much all measures, the war was a total  mess It began in confusion, with the United [...]*                                                                                     		        By                                                                   Colin Schultz                          
                                                           smithsonian.com             
                                               June 18, 2012             


                           	 		46.2K 		59 		14 		4 		36 		12 		48K 		 	

   	 		46.2K 		59 		4 		36					 		14 		48K 	

image: http://blogs.smithsonianmag.com/smar...hite-house.jpg
Artist's rendition of the Burning of Washington. Photo: Tom Lohdan


                                                                               Two hundred years ago today, a 36-year old America declared war,  for the second time, against Great Britain. The plan was to conquer  Canada and wrest North America for the United States once and for all.  But, by pretty much all measures, the war was a total mess
It began in confusion, with the United States  declaring hostilities unaware that one of its major war aims was already  addressed. And it ended that way, too, with a last, pointless battle  fought weeks after a peace treaty was signed. Civilians on both sides  suffered, there were horrible massacres, and even more bungling by  generals than is customary in warfare.
 reads The Stars _The War of 1812 shaped Canada forever._The British and American armies, supplemented by militia and  First Nations warriors, pushed back and forth for nearly three years,  temporarily trading territory along the Niagara river, and hitting each  other at their cores.

----------


## AZJoe

Hillary says Putin was behind it.

----------


## TheTexan

> Hillary says Putin was behind it.


Do you have any evidence, that Russia was not behind it?

----------


## oyarde

Americans , unable to take canada , ensuring canadian freedom forever . Sparing them Woodrow Wilson ,Lyndon Johnson , Richard Nixon , B Obama , Clintons etc

----------


## TheTexan

> unable to take canada

----------


## oyarde

> Do you have any evidence, that Russia was not behind it?


The CIA of the time , House of Representatives and Senate voted 61 percent and 59 percent to declare war . All 39 Federalists in congress ( who normally get a bad rap ) voted against war . The Great Tecumseh  though , was on the right side  , fighting against these low life rogue americans and southern dog tribes .

----------


## oyarde

> Do you have any evidence, that Russia was not behind it?


Yes , americans could not defeat canada . Gratefully , my people were on the winning side . You are welcome for me being such a Great American Patriot .

----------


## TheTexan

> Yes , americans could not defeat canada

----------


## oyarde

15,000 dead americans , including the 2200 soldiers killed in action and another 4505 wounded and various destruction , all for , well nothing .

----------


## r3volution 3.0



----------


## oyarde

> 


Canada is a Great country , they made a silver dollar every year through 1967 . The US last made them in 1935 , because , well they are just quitters .

----------


## oyarde

Everyone with no knowledge of these things should be forced to participate in Boxing Day . That would be the day after Christmas when the servants get a gift from the Master .

----------


## Danke

> Canada is a Great country...


If it so great, why don't you and your traitorous  tribe pack up and move there.

----------


## oyarde

> If it so great, why don't you and your traitorous  tribe pack up and move there.


I claim the entire South Central portion of the Northwest Territory and I own land in three counties here . Are you defending an act of attempted and failed murderous piracy performed by the US ?

----------


## oyarde

I see those dirty  french canadians from toronto defeated the Indians today . Had the Indians won , there should have been a big celebration in The Mistake By The Lake ( Cleveland ) .

----------


## oyarde

Ya know of course , the only real victory the americans had in that war was the Battle Of New Orleans and the war was over when it took place .

----------


## oyarde

> If it so great, why don't you and your traitorous  tribe pack up and move there.


Thirty five years earlier we made the mistake of fighting on the side of the americans , after we won we left for the West to where I am now .

----------


## oyarde

> 


Plus Rep for Freedom Bacon .

----------


## oyarde

> If it so great, why don't you and your traitorous  tribe pack up and move there.


The americans had 3000 Rangers . I could have taken canada from the british with half the tribes that were aligned with the british ( Shawnee, Mingo , Wyandot , Miami  etc) and the american Rangers alone . Just because I could do it does not mean others could .

----------


## oyarde

But of course these tribes would not naturally align against the british because it had already been determined they were more honorable about preserving some lands for the tribes than the americans .

----------


## oyarde

Sat is my War of 1812 Bonfire .

----------


## HVACTech

> http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-...fFgUOBXZs3y.01
> 
> *Today We Celebrate the Time Canada Burned Down the White House* *Two hundred years ago today, a 36-year old  America declared war, for the second time, against Great Britain. The  plan was to conquer Canada and wrest North America for the United States  once and for all. But, by pretty much all measures, the war was a total  mess… It began in confusion, with the United [...]*                                                                                     		        By                                                                   Colin Schultz                          
>                                                            smithsonian.com             
>                                                June 18, 2012             
> 
> 
>                            	 		46.2K 		59 		14 		4 		36 		12 		48K 		 	
> 
> ...


you are a hoot!
no mention of Napoleon?  

_Causes of the War of 1812

At the outset of the 19th century, Great Britain was locked in a long and bitter conflict with Napoleon Bonaparte’s France. In an attempt to cut off supplies from reaching the enemy, both sides attempted to block the United States from trading with the other. In 1807, Britain passed the Orders in Council, which required neutral countries to obtain a license from its authorities before trading with France or French colonies. The Royal Navy also outraged Americans by its practice of impressment, or removing seamen from U.S. merchant vessels and forcing them to serve on behalf of the British._ 

http://www.history.com/topics/war-of-1812

----------


## oyarde

> you are a hoot!
> no mention of Napoleon?  
> 
> _Causes of the War of 1812
> 
> At the outset of the 19th century, Great Britain was locked in a long and bitter conflict with Napoleon Bonaparte’s France. In an attempt to cut off supplies from reaching the enemy, both sides attempted to block the United States from trading with the other. In 1807, Britain passed the Orders in Council, which required neutral countries to obtain a license from its authorities before trading with France or French colonies. The Royal Navy also outraged Americans by its practice of impressment, or removing seamen from U.S. merchant vessels and forcing them to serve on behalf of the British._ 
> 
> http://www.history.com/topics/war-of-1812


 I would have sold you a license to trade with the French .

----------


## oyarde

Preparations are complete for my War of 1812 Bonfire . Wood is cut , split , stacked , canopy up , tables up , tiki torches all filled , picked up 12 lbs of hamburger from the butcher  , 80 hot dogs, beer in the fridge , mason jar , three bottles of bourbon.......

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Preparations are complete for my War of 1812 Bonfire . Wood is cut , split , stacked , canopy up , tables up , tiki torches all filled , picked up 12 lbs of hamburger from the butcher  , 80 hot dogs, beer in the fridge , mason jar , three bottles of bourbon.......


Is this going to be an annual event now? Sounds like fun.  #moarexcusestovisituncleoyarde

----------


## oyarde

> Is this going to be an annual event now? Sounds like fun.  #moarexcusestovisituncleoyarde


I am thinking of making it annual

----------


## oyarde

In another 3 hours or so , light the grill , couple hours after that , light the bonfire for a burning the white house reenactment , lol

----------

